# Übertragen der e!Cockpit-Lizenz zu einem neuen Computer



## Lord_Anubis (8 Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen,

da ich gerne ein neues Projekt mit einem PFC200-Controller realisieren möchte, habe ich mir das e!Cockpit-Starterkit bestellt. Nun ist es so, dass mein aktueller Laptop demnächst ausgetauscht wird. Ich möchte aber schon jetzt damit beginnen mich in e!Cockpit einzuarbeiten. Daher meine Frage, wie funktioniert der Lizenztransfer (e!COCKPIT-Ein-Platz-Starterkit-Lizenz) auf meinen neuen Laptop? Bei Siemens geht das recht einfach über den Automation License Manager. Da gab es in der Vergangenheit nie Probleme beim Wechsel der Hardware. Ist das bei Wago auch so?

Viele Grüße

Anubis


----------



## wat84 (8 Dezember 2016)

Man kann in der aktuellen Version von eCockpit die Lizenz im Menü von einem PC löschen. 

Gruß


----------



## Lord_Anubis (8 Dezember 2016)

Und wie bekomm ich die Lizenz dann auf meinen neuen Laptop übertragen?
Muss ich hierzu dann einfach den Schlüssel bei der Installation wieder eintragen oder läuft das über Lizenzdateien? 
Ich kenne das Lizenzsystem von Wago noch nicht. Habe bisher überwiegend mit Siemens gearbeitet.


----------



## wat84 (8 Dezember 2016)

Ja, dann wird eine Hardware-ID generiert. Ich denke mal, dass es auch kein Problem wäre z.B. bei defektem Laptop einfach die Lizenz auf einem anderen einzugeben. Solange sich die Lizenz nicht regelmäßig mit verschiedenen Hardware-IDs beim Wago-Server meldet, sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## Lord_Anubis (12 Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## uzi10 (9 Februar 2020)

Hallo!

Wie funktioniert das noch mal mit der Übertragung der Lizenz von einen PC auf einen Neuen?


----------

